# Kratzer-EX from aldi



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Has anyone on here tried it from a quick google and translation it looks like the German car buffs swear by it??


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

what is it - Google only gave me german stuff?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

http://kratzer-ex.com/KRATZER-EX_Pflegetipps_D.pdf


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

For those that don't speak german?


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

It's a small scratch repair kit containing some very fine wet and dry and 2 tubes of "special" compounds just wondering if it was worth getting (just incase) thats all?


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

For the deeper scratches the ad recommends using the kit in conjunction with a touch-up stick.
How much is it going for? Doesn´t appear on the German site.
They have wipers from €4 next week here in Germany - as the Astra´s are getting smeary it looks like I will be getting a pair. Can report back if anyone´s interested...


----------

